# Pebbles Pictures



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles is an agouti colour Netherland Dwarf doe. She waspregnant and left at Vets clinic to be euthanized. The Doctor decidedagainst it and performed a C-section/spay to keep Pebbles alive. Thekit was stillborn and almost as large as Pebbles. I adopted Pebbles aweek later from the Vet, in November, 2004. She was 5 months old atthat time.


Ladies and Gentlemen.....Please rise for our National Anthem....















Here are some early pictures of Pebbles 6 months old....





















Rainbows!


----------



## CorkysMom

She's adorable!!!


----------



## PepperGrl

You have one of the cutest netherlands I have every seen... such a personality on her. You are also very lucky that she is such a good bunny (and spoiled too )

~ Jamie


P.S. How did you catch Pebbles in that great National Anthem stance??? I see my buns yawn all the time but there is no way I could catch it on camera... or is it even a yawn???


----------



## dajeti2

Pebbles is just soooooo cute. What asweetie She has so much personality and so loving to boot.Give her kisses from me and the Zoo Crew.

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*PepperGrl wrote:*


> You have one of the cutest netherlands I have every seen...such a personality and spoiled too
> P.S. How did you catch Pebbles in that great National Anthem stance???


Thanks Jamie  She makes me spend hours with her.  PuterGeekGirl, She is adorable. 

Oh Tina.....I'm just trying to bring smiles on this forum.  Give kisses to your gang.


Now here are some more pictures..... I'm going to put all my pictures together here...Enjoy! 



Here is Pebbles at *6 months* old....(December, 2004)







Pebbles at *9 months* old........(March, 2005)








Her *one year* old birthday.......(June 23, 2005)








*July 16, 2005*.........








*August 1, 2005*.........







Rainbows!


----------



## stanleysmommy

Pebbles is soooooo cute!! You wouldn't mind say, giving her to me? :angel:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Pebbles is soooooo cute!! You wouldn't mind say, giving her to me? :angel:


Pebbles for Stanley? 

Rainbows!


----------



## CorkysMom

I love that dark "V" marking inbetween her eyes,can really see it in that last pic....she's a doll alright...and a bitspoiled I'm guessing....


----------



## stanleysmommy

*Nooo, he's got his cat already! 

Pebbles for Me! 


Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Pebblesis soooooo cute!! You wouldn't mind say, giving her to me? :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbles for Stanley?
> 
> Rainbows!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> I love that dark "V" marking inbetween her eyes,and a bit spoiled I'm guessing....









Notice the cross? 


Rainbows!


----------



## kfonz

Hi Pet_Bunny! You and Pebbles ALWAYS make me laugh every time! Pebbles is freaking adorable...she reminds me of my new part netherland, Mallory, with the v-eyebrow thing going! How do u put stuff on her head without her moving??:4hearts:

-k


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*kfonz wrote:*


> with the v-eyebrow thing going! How do u put stuffon her head without her moving??:4hearts:




Candy anyone?.........She was moving on this one. 






Rainbows!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

She's a real gem. I'll tell ya, it would be a miracle to put anything on Sweet Pea and have her sit still.


----------



## mini lop luva

Awwwwww how sweet like the picture with her teeth lol smile , very sweet bun xxxx georgie


----------



## Zee

Pebbles is such a cutie, she really is.

Keep the piccys coming !!!


----------



## LuvaBun

I love Pebbles - she is really the cutest little girl. I don't think I ever saw pictures of her when she was so young -what a sweetheart! I love her leash.

Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh my goodness what a cutie!!! I just wanna hug her all day! :hug:

~Amy


----------



## DaisyNBuster

I love Pebbles she is absolutely gorgeous a beautiful bun. Youv'e done a good job bringing her up.

Vickie


----------



## bunsforlife

What a sweet looking little Nethie! I wish Gir was so nice  

You try to cuddle Gir and you are likely to get chomped


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Pebbles is so cute! I love it when you put things on her head. I especially love the guard dog impression (that was on another thread) i think thats the cutest pic!! I love the baby ones as well mind!lol


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

Watch your fingers LOL


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Pebbles is so cute! I love it when you put thingson her head. I especially love the guard dog impression .


SweetPeasDaddy* wrote: *


> Watch your fingers LOL








Rainbows!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

I have never seen something so cute as your little bun bun. You gotta tell me your secret for getting bunny yawns in the pictures. I never get to see her yawn, let alone get it on tape:shock:


----------



## FreddysMom

bahahah!! the attack bunny picture is my absolute FAVORITE of Pebbles!! i cant believe how little she was as a baby!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are some pictures Ibumped from Pebbles Birthday....... to keep everything in this thread.
*:groupparty::bunnydance:**PEBBLES*is1 Years Old!!!:bunnydance::groupparty:
June 23, 2005.*

*



*

Presents...... :inlove:







*

*
Is that all??? 







Candles. Can I blow now? ray:







What should I try first? :waiting:







Mmmmp! :laugh:









**Can I talk with my mouth full? opcorn:








Oh man....Can I have another Birthday tomorrow? :nonono:






**Rainbows! 
*


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

OK!!! I AM DEFINITELY IN LOVE!!!


----------



## lyndsy

How cute is she?!?!?!?!?

:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

*lyndsy wrote: *


> How cute is she?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


she is: totally cute


----------



## stanleysmommy

Sooo when can I come by to bunnynap *cough* um, I mean, 'borrow' Pebbles? 


_for a very long time...._


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> Sooo when can I come by to bunnynap *cough* um, I mean,'borrow' Pebbles?
> 
> 
> _for a very long time...._


you mean we right?????







right?


----------



## stanleysmommy

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sooowhen can I come by to bunnynap *cough* um, I mean, 'borrow' Pebbles?
> 
> 
> _for a very long time...._
> 
> 
> 
> you mean we right?????
> 
> 
> 
> right?
> 
> 
> Uhhh...you can come visit me and Pebbles!
Click to expand...


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sooowhen can I come by to bunnynap *cough* um, I mean, 'borrow' Pebbles?
> 
> 
> _for a very long time...._
> 
> 
> 
> you mean we right?????
> 
> 
> 
> right?
> 
> 
> Uhhh...you can come visit me and Pebbles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :growl::nonono:
Click to expand...


----------



## Saffy

She's lovely .. and if BENJi wasnt such a grumpchops I'd suggest they'd make a handsome couple.. :


----------



## Saffy

She's lovely .. and if BENJi wasnt such a grumpchops I'd suggest they'd make a handsome couple.. :


----------



## bunsforlife

What a precious little bun =) And what a nummy birthday treat! Craisins, Bananas, and Zupreem!


----------



## PepperGrl

What an awesome birthday party you gave Pebbles,I don't even get those kinds of parties... you sure gave me some ideasfor my buns, even though they have awhile till their year.You sure do spoil that baby, but your reward is a great... very cute...bunny 

~ Jamie


----------



## stanleysmommy

*How 'bout we swap? I'll take Pebbles for a while then you can have her and I get SweetPea? I like that idea. 


SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sooowhen can I come by to bunnynap *cough* um, I mean, 'borrow' Pebbles?
> 
> 
> _for a very long time...._
> 
> 
> 
> you mean we right?????
> 
> 
> 
> right?
> 
> 
> Uhhh...you can come visit me and Pebbles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :growl::nonono:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> *How 'bout we swap? I'll take Pebbles for a while then youcan have her and I get SweetPea? I like that idea.
> 
> 
> SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *stanleysmommy wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sooowhen can I come by to bunnynap *cough* um, I mean, 'borrow' Pebbles?
> 
> 
> _for a very long time...._
> 
> 
> 
> you mean we right?????
> 
> 
> 
> right?
> 
> 
> Uhhh...you can come visit me and Pebbles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :growl::nonono:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As long as we get themback when we are done and I wind up with them all in the end.


----------



## stanleysmommy

No no no no nooooo!!! :X I want!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINEMINE !!!


----------



## stanleysmommy

You are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wrongwrong wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong wrongwroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong.

Pebbles..is...MINE!!!!! I'll sick my big boy Stan man on you if you don't watch out! :X


----------



## Ally

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> You are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wrong wrong wrongwrong wrong wrong wrong wrongwroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong.
> 
> Pebbles..is...MINE!!!!! I'll sick my big boy Stan man on you if you don't watch out! :X


No, no, no!:disgust:

Why are you all acting so childish when you know that Pebbles is mine?

Ally


----------



## stanleysmommy

OH no you did not? no no no no Pebbles is mine....and he started it!


----------



## Ally

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> Sooo when can I come by to bunnynap *cough* um, I mean,'borrow' Pebbles?
> 
> 
> _for a very long time...._






No, I believe YOU in fact started it! 

I even have proof!

LOOK

!!!!

Ally


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

I just thought of the perfect solution. Think on this with me here for a minute.If I took everybody's bunnies and kept them for myself, then no one would have a problem right. Then you gys wouldn't have to fight. See, I truly am the peacemaker. Just let me know when you all are ready to hand over the bunnies and I will bet here to get them.


----------



## Ally

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> I just thought of the perfect solution. Think on this with me here for a minute. If I took everybody's bunnies and kept them for myself, then no one would have a problem right. Then you gys wouldn't have to fight. See, I truly am the peacemaker. Just let me know when you all are ready to hand over the bunnies and I will be there to get them.


NO!! NO!! NO!! I have a better idea... Why don't you give me Sweet Pea? Then you wouldn't have to worry about taking my rabbits, then we'd be even, right?

Work with me here!

Ally


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Ally,

Stop being a drama queen in Pet Bunny's thread! 

Sheesh!

Mom


----------



## stanleysmommy

*Ally wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sooowhen can I come by to bunnynap *cough* um, I mean, 'borrow' Pebbles?
> 
> 
> _for a very long time...._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I believe YOU in fact started it!
> 
> I even have proof!
> 
> LOOK
> 
> !!!!
> 
> Ally
> 
> 
> No no no no you see, all I did was ask when I could 'borrow' Pebbles,and SweetPea's Daddy tried to get in on *my*action! _*I* _am innocent! :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

*Laura wrote: *


> Ally,
> 
> Stop being a drama queen in Pet Bunny's thread!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> Mom


????????????????????


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> *Ally wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> No no no no you see, all I did was ask when I could 'borrow' Pebbles,and SweetPea's Daddy tried to get in on *my*action! _*I* _am innocent! :shock:
Click to expand...

Isn't that what they *ALL* say


----------



## stanleysmommy

I have no idea...but it's what I say!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

uh huh



You should learn to take responsibility for your own actions.That way I can stay out of trouble AND get the bunnies.


----------



## stanleysmommy

No you should learn to let me have the bunnies I want and you can have....umm...let me think about that. :?


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

:XALL OF THEM:X


----------



## Pet_Bunny

You guys........:laugh:


----------



## stanleysmommy

NO I was thinking more along the lines of ....NONE!!

All mine mine mine! So there. :X


----------



## Pet_Bunny

What my wife would say.......

 What's ours is ours,

 What's mine is ours,

And what's hers is hers!!! :shock:



Rainbows!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

Let me paraphrase for my wife:

whats ours is hers

whats mine is hers

whats her I die if I touch it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *


> whats ours is hers,
> whats mine is hers,
> whats hers, I die if I touch it.


Are we talking about Pebbles?!! :bunnydance:

Rainbows!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

No, my wife.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is anotherpostthat I bumped up so everything on Pebbles will be in this thread. This is back on* June 16/2005*.............


Back from the Vet from a semi-annual check up. This was the vet who fostered Pebbles after Pebbles was left there to be euthanized by her original owners.
It was a good visit as all the staff had to come out to see Pebbles.They couldn't believe how big she got.






I'm glad the Doctor showed me how to take a rectal temperature. (Thanks Carolyn,:highfive:that was your suggestion). :dude:

The last visit,the Doctor showed me how to cut Pebble's nails.


Here she is getting her tummy and organs felt, her fur is good and shiny, her nailsare good and trimmed....










Listening to her heartbeat, a little fast (just nervous)......









Getting her teeth checked....









And her ears checked...








Weighed 2.1 lbs. Have to cutback on the treats.




Temperature 101* F Normal rangeis 101.4*F to 104* FOne cool bunny




Poops were good......round and lots of fiber.

Pebbles got through it just fine. She peed in her carry boxon the way to the vet,  peed on the nurse when she got her temperature check,  and peed in her box again on the way home. :shock: She must be getting lots of water, even though I don't see her drinking much.





She was a little upset when she got home. Must be waiting for her new toy. She ignored me for about a *minuteonder: *and then was backlicking me again. :heart: :kiss::heart:

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun

I really think that these photos should be in abook on rabbit care. They are so clear and show how rabbits should be checked over. Plus, they include the perfect rabbit subjectfor the study 

Jan


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ireally think that these photos should be in a book on rabbit care. Theyare so clear and show how rabbits should be checked over. Plus, theyinclude the perfect rabbit subjectfor the study
> 
> Jan


I agree with you Jan. These really should be published. And no one can dispute it because it is done by a vet. Great job on the bunny and the photos. I commend your vet for allowing you t take those. Usually they wont allow you to take photos for one reason or another.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is a pictorial step by step procedure of Pebbles litter box changes.


I use Woody Pet with a plastic screen. The poops stays on top and the pee drains through. I am able to dump the poops without itmixing in the litter....








The plastic screen is lifted out removing the poops.......









Poop is dumped in trash can........








I scoop out the wetpart without throwing out allof the litter.....









The dry unused litter is left in the box......







Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Bottom looks good.....









New Woody Pet is added to replace the part taken out.......








Using spoon to scrape and mix any wet remains.........







Level and replace the screen......








Ready to use again ........






Rainbows!


----------



## Emmy-webby

Pebbles is such a little angel! 

Aww, she's such a goody girl in her pictures! Give her a hug for me!

:inlove:

- Katy


----------



## LuvaBun

Hmmmm, now was that a step-by-step guide tocleaning a litter tray *or* a subtle advert for WoodyPet????  Either way, it seems to get Pebbles'approval 

Jan


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Hmmmm, now was that a step-by-step guide to cleaning alitter tray *or* a subtle advert for Woody Pet???? Either way, it seems to get Pebbles' approval
> 
> Jan


Sweet Peas approval too. LOL


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Emmy-webby wrote: *


> Pebbles is such a little angel!


Thanks Katy :angel:

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> now was that astep-by-step guide to cleaning a litter tray *or* a subtleadvert for Woody Pet?


Woody Pet happens to be the best Jan .... I have other types of litter too. 






SweetPeasDaddy* wrote: *


> Sweet Peasapproval too. LOL


Well,D.J. the motions carried......:highfive:

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock:Good grief - all that litter for such a small bun!!! Pebbles must sure be a messy girl 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Pebbles must sure be a messy girl


Who???........Me??? :laugh:






Rainbows!


----------



## hummer

Pebbles really is one of my favorites bunnies to see here on the boards, Ialmost alwayslaugh out loud at the pics of her. I wish that Miffy had a smidgen of the patience that Pebbles has. I swear that she has human facial expressions in most of the pictures I have seen. And after I saw the screen on the woody pet, I think I might try that with Miffy, maybe that will stop her "dig, dig, dig, "what do you mean I am not supposed to dig inhere?, dig dig dig" every day!


----------



## LuvaBun

That is just adorable! It looks like she has eyebrows, and it gives her such an expressive look. I love that little girl:love:

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is some background history, on how I got into rabbits. 

Last year around this time, two different families were going on holidays. They left their bunnies with us tobabysit.
I knew nothing about bunnies at that time, what they ate,or what they did. They leftsome instructions to change litter boxes and some foodfor us to feed them with.
Well, I searched the net and learned how amazing bunnies can be. I found the*CheatSheet for Rabbit Care*on this forumand that was valuable information forme,a first time bunny owner. The two bunnies were kept in two separate pens I set up in the basement. I did this because,they were mounting each other and I was worried onewould end up pregnant.....they were both girls. We had a great time with them, and we were their slaves.One was a Dutch Dwarf named Coco, and the other was a MiniLop called Bebe. I fell in lovewith both of them. Two weeks went by too fast, and we had to return them to their families. It was a hard thing to do.






However I continuedfollowingthis forum.... to lurkas Buck would call it. And it keptme interested in rabbits. Three months later, I adopted Pebbles.


Well, we are caring for one of the bunnies again for 2 weeks ......
Here is Coco,the bunny who got us hooked on rabbits.
















As you noticed, Cedar shavingswas used for their litter box, which I immediately got rid of and replaced it with *WoodyPet*. She got long nails. I left the nails a little long, so when the owners return I can show them how to cut nails. 

I set up the basement pen for Coco to stay during the night, but she is upstairs with Pebbles during the day.






Rainbows!


----------



## CorkysMom

Looks like Coco outta have a good time while visiting!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You know, I'vealways been fond of you and Pebbles, but I really must say, this photojust put me over the top! 

Now, I'm crazy in love with Pebbles and Ijust have to tell everyone!



Oh, and just so you know, I have nowsaved this photo to MY computer, AND moved her name to the top spot onmy bunny nappinglist!



Raspberry


----------



## Shuu

Someone likes Timmy's. :laugh:


----------



## cirrustwi

I don't know how I missed this thread. Pebbles is just too cute! She looks like such a sweet girl.

Jen


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Looks like Coco outta have a good time while visiting!!!!


Coco's having a great time. She'sa shy and timid bunny but she always comes up to me to greet me.She loves being petted and you can tell how she flops, she is happy. Her hair is alot softer and shinier when we first got her.:bunnydance: She eats lots and leaves poops all over the place. 




RaspberrySwirl* wrote: *


> I have now saved this photo to MY computer, AND moved her name to the top spot on my bunny nappinglist!


What a great compliment Raspberry, with all of your great pictures, you want to save Pebbles picture?:embarrassed:

And for allyou Bunnynappers..... Pebbles can fend off for herself....She's never leaving me. :scared:









Rainbows!


----------



## Pepper

My Pepper is a Netherland dwarf and he is 2 -1/2years old.Maybe Pepper and your Pepples could be a couple.Hear is a picture of my Pepper.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pepper wrote: *


> MyPepper is 2 -1/2 years old. Maybe Pepper and Pepples could bea couple.


Pepper andPebbles!:bunnydance::bunnydance::highfive:

Rainbows!


----------



## Pepper

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Pepper wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> My Pepper is 2-1/2 years old. Maybe Pepper and Pepples could be acouple.
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper andPebbles!:bunnydance::bunnydance::highfive:
> 
> Rainbows!
Click to expand...

Your Pebbles is so cute in her pictures and she looks likeshe's very spoiled &amp; sweet.My Pepper is also spoiled &amp;sweet.


----------



## LuvaBun

Coco is a lovely looking rabbit. We have a lot to thank her for, since she got you interested in rabbits, which in turn, got you Pebbles. Has Pebbles met Coco, or is that not an option?

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Has Pebbles met Coco, or is that not an option?



They see each other everyday, but I only let them meet under close supervision.
Here are pictures of them together........































Rainbows!


----------



## FreddysMom

awwwwwww!!! what snuggle bunnies!!


----------



## mambo101

What a cute couple!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, what lovely pictures:inlove:. Bless Pebbles little heart - she gets on so well with everyone/bun.

Jan


----------



## moo600

how sweet!

My rabbit is called Pebbles, I named it Pebbles thinking it was a boyand then it turned out she was a he, but i kept the name cos it suits him. hehe


----------



## Carolyn

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Ladies and Gentlemen.....Please rise for our National Anthem....









Way to go, Pebbles!

Great picture, greatcaption,PetBunny!


----------



## naturestee

Hey, can you use this as an excuse to get a second bunny? Just tell your wife that Pebbles needs a friend!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is the time Coco and Pebbles were together. The firstday Pebbles was aggressive and established dominance. Shewould mount Coco's head  or tried to bite some fur. Other times Pebbles would lick Coco, but Coco wastoo afraid and tried to run and hide.

The bonding process.
I held them so they can smell each other and not bite the other........








When they were together, one of them would be in the cage, or had an escape route to run away....








This is Coco's first time outside (we just found out from her owners)......








Basking in the sun......








Soon they were use to each other, so they were allowed to run and play .....








And sharing together, a successful bonding.... 








Two weeks went by too fast, and soon Coco's family came back from holidays and took her home. Pebbles was upset an hour before Coco got picked up. Pebbles was thumping in her cage and jumping out on to the floor(which she never did before), so I had to put her in the pen in the basement when Coco was leaving.

Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot

Awww, I see them together and I am dying to get another bun. They're so awesome togehter - all the cuddles and such. I love it.


----------



## CorkysMom

oh..how cute...but how sad...she misses her new friend!! Yep...I think she needs a full time friend of her own!!!

What great pics!


----------



## naturestee

They were a cute couple. It's too bad that they couldn't stay together.

Will you be adopting a second rabbit now? You have proof that Pebbles likes friends!


----------



## FreddysMom

the "attack bunny" photo is certainly my favorite!


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm always pleased to see new Pebbles' pictures! She and Coco look so good together, like they have been friends fora long time. I bet Coco really enjoyed her stay with you - she even gott play outside 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

Aww....this picture is precious!!






-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

HoneyPotebbles and Coco got along very good together. Only problem was Pebbles started to pee and poop outside ofher litter box when Coco was around. :shock:

PuterGeekGirl : I think Pebbles misses the company too. But now she is more appreciative of the attention that we give her. :angel:



Naturestee : Yes, I would keep Coco in a heartbeat. It's just the hesitation that keeps us from adopting another bunny. Just like it took us a longtime before we found Pebbles. onder:

FreddysMom : That picture is certainly one of my favorites. :inlove:

LuvaBun : I'm glad I could sharethe pictureswith you. I am sure Coco benefited from us during her stay. She got good food,papaya and pineapple, treats, lots of exercise, her fur brushed, nails cut, her cage cleaned,lots of petting, and Pebbles to spend the time with. She got to go outside in the back yard to run and play. The best improvement was to get Coco away from her Cedar Wood Shavings. I discarded them the first day she was here. At the end of the two weeks, I notice her fur was softer andshiner.She was not nervous anymore. And she let us pick her up and hold her. I should ofcheckedher weight when we first got herandwhen shewent home. WhenCoco left,we gavehersome of thefoods she had here to take home with her, a new and larger litter box (one o f Pebbles), and a whole bag ofWoody Pet. 



Carolyn :Thatwasa treasured moment of those two. It was one of the first times they wereable to get together,tosniff, touchand to exploreeach other. :bambiandthumper



Rainbows!


----------



## kfonz

AWww... Coco and Pebbles are indeed a great couple...that is such a sweet story!


----------



## Saffy

Absolutely gorgeous .... aww, Pebbles is so like BENJi .. WHO, I have to say, is LOADS better ! I've only been bitten once ! (And that was because I moved my arm into his cage too fast, to collect his food dish)


----------



## liv4pete

AWWWW, she is so precious. I am so glad you were able to save her. She is sweet! :angel:


----------



## Lissa

More pictures please. :wink:


----------



## LuvaBun

*Lissa wrote: *


> More pictures please. :wink:


I second that 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> More picturesplease. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I second that
> 
> Jan
Click to expand...

:highfive:Motion passed.


----------



## JimD

How did I miss this one.......I'm really loving it...


----------



## Lissa

I love Pebbles.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Too cute for the funny mouth pics.

Hey the plastic screens you used for the litter pan. Was it plastic canvast the strong ones.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Hey the plastic screens you used for the litter pan. Was itplastic canvast the strong ones.


I am not sure what you said about the strong ones? These plastic screens are from the dollar store used for stitching crafts. There was only one type, but you can get them in different colours.They are soft and flexible and I cut them with a pair of scissors to fit my box.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Lissa wrote: *


> I love Pebbles.


Thanks Lissa. :hearts:

LuvaBun, Bunnys_rule63, and JimD, I'll try to get more pictures. 

Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That is what I have. I got the real big ones few years back. So I cut 3 of them out one for his cage pan, one for his free time pan and one for the piggies. I have a litter pan in there for the piggies because they like to drain the water bottle.


----------



## Emmy-webby

Can you say...

*ADORABLE!!*

Pebbles is one heck of a babe


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I used the plastic screens that you used. Awsome he now needs his coco puffs cleaned out.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

That's hilarious! It totally looks like she's standing for the singing of Oh Canada.


----------



## Saffy

Awww ... Pebbles and Benji would have made a fine pair ..


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Emmy-webby wrote: *


> *ADORABLE!!*
> Pebbles is one heck of a babe


Thanks Emmy-webby, she's my girl. 



SweetPeasMommie, it is so easy to clean the poos,and it doesn't getmixed inthe pellets. :dude:



MyBunnyBoys, yes it's the national anthem. 




[/quote]Saffy* wrote: *


> Awww ... Pebbles and Benji would have made a fine pair ..


Don't want to steal Benji away from Mookie. :bunnydance::bunnydance:






Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*CAN'T YOU HEAR THE PEOPLE??* 

We want more pictures of the rabbit!


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww come on people! We need more pictures!Pebbles is so cute! Ive never seen anything cuter! Please show more pics! We are all sitting here waiting...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *CAN'T YOU HEAR THE PEOPLE??*
> We want more pictures of the rabbit!



*Loud and Clear. *


At times Pebbles will lay on her side, but she never sleeps in this position. Sometimes, she tries to roll on to her back,she really struggles and can't get completely over.:shock:




























Can someone teach me to roll over on my back, so I can stick my paws up in the air? :rollseyes:

Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwwwwwwwwww How cute. It would be so funnyif any of our buns sleep on their backs with their paws sticking out.


----------



## m.e.

That last picture is just priceless...
_
"You're going to put this on the rabbit forum, aren't you?"_

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I just love her little face!It has so much expression! 

Thank you for obliging us with more pictures! 

We _might_ stop screaming for a while now...

Raspberry


----------



## Lissa

What a wonderful way to start off the day...with picture of Pebbles. :inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I just love her littleface!It has so much expression!
> We _might_ stop screaming for a while now...


Thanks RaspberrySwirl. 



Lissa* wrote: *


> What a wonderful way tostart off the day...with picture of Pebbles. :inlove:



I get to start my day with Pebbles Kisses. :hearts:








Rainbows!


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry

Pebbles is very cute.. I loved the caption you put on the first picture lolol that made me smile


----------



## Lissa

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I get to start my day with Pebbles Kisses. :hearts:




Aww whata love.


----------



## LuvaBun

AAhhhh, there's my little girl.:inlove:

No fair - I want to start my day with Pebbles kisses :tantrum:

Jan


----------



## FlopsnWills

pebbles and my netherland, william would look just lovely together


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> No fair - I want to start my day with Pebbles kisses


Pebbles will send some to you.... as long as Perry and Pernod aren't jealous.:kiss:




FlopsnWills* wrote: *


> pebbles and my netherland, william would look just lovely together


I like the colour of William and that picture of him yawning is just great.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

What is your favorite drink? :shock2:












Can't top that. :faint:







Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot

:shock:Was that a full can?


__________
Nadia


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol I wish MH would sit still for a min to do that. too cute


----------



## LuvaBun

That Pebbles - she has the patience of a Saint . Bless her heart for being so good in just laying there!

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww bless! That is just too cute! Pebbles is themost amazing bunny i have ever seen! She has all the patiencein the world. I cant believe how cute she is in all of her pictures! ILOVE HER SO MUCH!


----------



## Lissa

:shock2:Impressive!


----------



## hummer

It is so nice to start the day with a goodhearty laugh! I do have to say that I like Pebbles taste insoft drinks and that I agree with LuvaBun-she does have the patience ofa Saint. That bunny has got to be the cutest little bun onthe net!:inlove:


----------



## SAS

LOL! I went looking for some good dwarf pics for the 'what breed is this' thread, what better example than Pebbles, and saw the pop can ones! Missed them first time around. 

Anyway, bumping for Wendy's friend...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Just experimenting with a new camera.Using a slow shutter speed to shoot a running bunny.There are more pictures, but I have to resize them and my host says I have no more space unless I upgrade to a premium account. 


I willincludepictures using a fast shutter speed freezinga running rabbit later. Hopefully I can catch some binkies.  








































Warning.... large picture below. 

http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=mjbk38

Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great pictures. I love the last one.

Soooska


----------



## bunnydude

That one looks neat!
*
Pet_Bunny wrote:*


>


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Aren't new toysfun!



I use photobucket and love it! I use TinyPic for stuff that I don't need to access again and I use Photobucket for stuff I put in an album. Photobucket recently doubled the size of their free accounts too! 

I've heard that you can open a second account with some of these providers if your first account fills upby just having another email address. The easiest (and free!) way to do that is by creating a yahoo email address to use to createanother account at tinypic or photobucket!



Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That is what I do. I have about 7 photobucket accounts. lol


----------



## slavetoabunny

I love your photo effects! I'm goingto have to get ambitious and try some of the different settings on mycamera. Why set it to "auto" all the time? Love thepics - more please!!! Pebbles is a babe.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Aren't new toys fun!



I love it! There is so much to learn and I am one of thelucky ones to get this camera. Some people are on a waitinglist and won't receive this camera until June.

Here is another picture I took today. I am learning to resizeand touch it up. Can you believe there is no snow!







Rainbows!


----------



## hummer

That is a beautiful crisp clear picture of ourfavorite bunny!:inlove: May I ask what camera did you get? Hubby is thinking about getting me a new one, mine you are not able to take pics right after another.


----------



## babybunnywrigley

She is sooo adorable!! Great picture!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*hummer wrote:*


> That is a beautiful crisp clear picture of our favoritebunny! May I ask what camera did you get?


Thank-you all for the nice compliments. It is a very expensive camera. I've been saving a long time to get this camera. It focuses so fast and takes such sharp pictures. It is a Nikon D200.






Rainbows!


----------



## cheryl

hehe,i love this picture it looks like she is saying noooooooooooooo,no more pictures lol,awwww pebbles is such a cutie



cheryl....


----------



## Pipp

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *hummer wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful crisp clear picture of our favorite bunny! May I ask what camera did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you all for the nice compliments. It is a very expensive camera. I've been saving a long time to get this camera. It focuses so fast and takes such sharp pictures. It is a Nikon D200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows!
Click to expand...



*WOW!!!!* 

Awesome! That camera is WELL worth the $$, you can check her molars!! 

(Just goes to show how cute Pebbles is, from teeth to tail!!) 

SAS :sunshine:and PIPP :bunnybutt: (who's jealous andthinks thatSAS just can't take a decent pic)


----------



## LuvaBun

Oohhhhh! There's my gorgeous little Pebbles:love:. Awesome pics, Pet_Bunny. I was just wondering - you have a few really good one's of her yawning. Do you sit for ages with a camera waiting to get a shot, or do you chase that poor baby around until she is worn out? 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*That's a scary picture!!!*


----------



## Pipp

Hey, hasPebbles' ever thought about doing a little modeling on the side? 
She looks like thisgrand champion bunny! (Except this bunny isa Britannia Petite). Maybe it's just that 'preparing to sing the anthem' stance.

Where is Pebbles, anyhoo? 

PIPP misses her. (So does SAS, but don't tell PIPP)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pipp wrote: *


>


 

That looks so cute in the costume. Must not give me any ideas. :shock:






Rainbows


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pipp wrote: *


> Where is Pebbles, anyhoo? PIPP misses her. (So does SAS, but don't tell PIPP)


 Been so busy taking pictures and learning how to use the camera. 

My new Wallpaper on my screen.  




[/quote]


You can click on the link below to see the actual size.

http://i1.tinypic.com/mwpcol.jpg

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock2:When I saw the smaller photo you posted, I thought that was good. BUT, then I clicked on the bigger one and WOW - stunning. The detail is wonderful - you can see every hair, and her whiskers!!!!! 

Oh, and I just love that pic of Pebbles anyway. Such a sweet girl :inlove:

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Yes the small picture doesn't do any justice. 

I get to see the large picture everytime I turn on my computer now.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Do you chase that poor baby around until she is worn out?


 All work, No play .... I am getting Sleepy...ZZZzzzz.....







































Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun

:love:Oh. Oh, I love that - the stages of going to sleep. Your eyes are getting heavier, you are feeling sleepy - sleeep, sleeeeep, sleeeeeeep!

Give that lovely girl a big kiss goodnight from me!

Jan


----------



## bunnydude

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Could you leave me alone!? I'm trying to sleep!*


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Give that lovely girl a big kiss goodnight from me!


 
:kiss:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*bunnydude wrote: *


> *Could you leave me alone!? I'm trying to sleep!*


 But it's broad daylight!


----------



## stanleysmommy

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Give that lovely girl a big kiss goodnight from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the cutest picture ever I love it! I need Pebbles and I'm *so serious. You don't mind, of course. I'll come by soon. Pick up my baby. *
Click to expand...


----------



## Lissa

That Pebbles is too darn cute for her own good. :disgust:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I can't believe I missed these last few Pebbles pictures! She is the perfect model and the most adorable bunny! So much personality comes through in every photo! Hats off to the photographer!!!



You know..... Pebbles and Sebastian would make a very awesome photo project together...



Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Snow Day! 
We finally got a good blast of winter on the first day of March. In like a Lion. :what
And we got a good accumulation of snow over night that didn't melt the next day.

So here is Pebbles first encounter with real snow. 
Shewas a bit tentative at first, staying on top of the steps.








This is what she was looking at.....













Warning... lots of pictures. :scared: But good for a laugh.
It will take me a while to post them. So keep coming back.
Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pet_Bunny

As quick as a binkie, Pebbles jumped head first 
into the snow bank. :shock2:










She caught me off guard when she jumped.I wasn't ready and missed the picture, but anotherpicture (same spot) will give you a 
good idea what she did. You can see where she puta dent in the snow bank. :shock:






Thisis the shot right after she hit the snow bank. You can see the crater. 







That didn't hurt....












She shook itoff, and went back to check out the snow bank.

























Hang on, this is just the beginning, I will let you know when I am finished.
Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*BUNNY FLOP! 
*As if it was a swimming pool....Crazy Rabbit.













Give her a *10*. :blueribbon:










Having too much fun, going back for more.....:disgust:




Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Rainbows, 

How cold is it there? I'd love to take Buttercup outside here, but he's never been outside in the winter in 7 years so I'm a little afraid of the cold at his age. It sure looks like Pebblews is having fun.

Soooska:jumpingbunny::bunny19:bunny18:bunny2


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> How cold is it there?


 It was about -9 C (16 F) but the wind was starting to blow.

As long as Buttercup is active and moving he should be fine. If he just sits there and huddles up, then you should take him in.

Don't take him outside if the temperature is too extreme. From a hot placeto bone chilling temperatures. 

When you bring him in, keep him in a cool spot to warm him up slowly. Dry him off if he is wet.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Wonder how she would do if it was a swimming pool....












Look I'm a White Rabbit....:bunnydance:









Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## naturestee

That looks like so much fun!

*wonders how I'll find white bunnies in white snow*onder:


----------



## Saffy

Once again .. absolutely FANTASTIC pictures ... Pebbles is a little honey !!


----------



## Pipp

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Give her a *10*. :blueribbon:


 


*PEBBLES!You wuz ROBBED!!That was easily an* 11!:blueribbon::blueribbon:


Hehe!! She looks like a frog in this pic!!:rofl: Oops! Did I really say that? :imsorry :biggrin



sas :inlove:and pipp :nope (who won't even go near an open fridge door!)


----------



## LuvaBun

Awesome shots! Could a bunny ever look like they are having more fun than Pebbles does in these photos? She certainly took to the snow like a duck to water. For such a little girl she has the courage of a lion . More please ....

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pipp wrote: *


> *PEBBLES!You wuz ROBBED!!That was easily an* 11!
> 
> and pipp :nope (who won't even go near an open fridge door!)


 Shhh... don't tell Pebbles that. Her head is already swollen up from allthe nice comments. 

And Pipp.... _Don't you know that there is food in the fridge. :shhhh_

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> For such a little girl she has the courage of a *lion. * More please ....


 And she has a heart like a *LAMB* when it comes to bunny licks. :bunnyheart

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

OH MY GOSH!!! These are my favorite pictures ever! I mean like ever, ever! Probably of any bunny! Shhhhh.... Don't tell Bastian! :shock: 

These shots are just priceless! And I agree with Pipp, she does look like a frog!



I just can't get over howcurious she was! 

Raspberry


----------



## bunnee mom

These pictures are just AWESOME PB!!!! I love Pebbles little frog legs in that one picture. She is such an incredible little bun!
:great:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> OH MY GOSH!!! These are my favorite pictures ever! I mean like ever, ever! These shots are just priceless!


 Thank you. You are embarrassing me ...... :blushan






Rainbows!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

awesome pictures!!! funny and cute!!!cuteness overload!!!!:faint:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*bunnee mom wrote: *


> These pictures are just AWESOME PB!!!!


 :thanks: I have more coming right up .....

Winter doesn't end until March 20. :what


----------



## Pet_Bunny

SNOWED IN....




























Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> funny and cute!!!cuteness overload!!!!


 The next set will be overkill.......:thud


----------



## peapoo_bunny

pebblesis so adorable!! im sure shes at the top of everyones bunny napping list!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> funny and cute!!!cuteness overload!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The next set will be overkill.......:thud
Click to expand...

cant wait!:colors:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

SNOWED IN.....NOT! :lies



























Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> pebblesis so adorable!! im sure shes at the top of everyones bunny napping list!


 :zoro: :zoro: *Never!* :zoro: :zoro:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> pebblesis so adorable!! im sure shes at the top of everyones bunny napping list!
> 
> 
> 
> :zoro: :zoro: *Never!* :zoro: :zoro:
Click to expand...

we'll just have to be extra sneaky!:lurker:shhhh


----------



## jordiwes

Pebbles is a snow plow! Just set her on your driveway and let her go to town!


----------



## Lissa

:laugh:AHAHAHAH!

Look at little Pebbles swimming through the snow!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Pebbles is a snow plow! Just set her on your driveway and let her go to town!


 

I haven't used my snowblower all year....:rofl:






You got to come up for air....



 






:disgust:





Rainbows!


----------



## Lissa

That rabbit is CRAZY! lmbo


----------



## LuvaBun

I can't get over just how much Pebbles loves the snow! These pictures have made me smile - they are wonderful. Give that little snowbunny a huge hug from me 

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987

Cuteness Overload! :shock2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Lissa wrote: *


> That rabbit is CRAZY! lmbo


WIPE OUT.......:laugh:

























Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Freeze Action.....






Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## TinysMom

I just can't get over Pebbles - I don't know who is luckier - you for having her - or her for having you!

She is at the TOP of my bunnynapping list....

Peg


----------



## Lissa

That little Pebbles has the most adorable personality!! She cracks me up!!


----------



## naturestee

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> That is a fantastic picture!!!!!!!


----------



## mambo101

It would be so cool to have a video of that!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mambo101 wrote: *


> It would be so cool to have a video of that!!


 This is a 10 mega pixelDigital Camera that shoots 5 frames per second. 
Almost every picture is a keeper and you can enlarge them to poster size. 






























Rainbows!


----------



## Spiced77

i'm so in love with Pebbles!!! must have more pics :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spiced77 wrote: *


> i'm so in love with Pebbles!!! must have more pics.


Just had to chin everything...




 


























Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Who told you to put your tongue on frozen metal...



 
















Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pipp

:roflmao:


----------



## jordiwes

opcorn2:biggrin

Keep em comin!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Shall I or shall I not.....



 






:foreheadsmack:






Rainbows!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Who told you to put your tongue on frozen metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows! :wiggle


OH! these pictures are awesome!!!this ones to cute! what aface!!..pebblesis definately atthe top ofmy bunnynap list!:bunnyheart

:nicethread


----------



## Pet_Bunny

With Pebbles going outside in the snow and coming back inside....between hot and cold,
she is starting her big moult now.














So this is what I do for her brushing. 
I use a Zoom Groom brush and a vacuum cleaner....




Yes she sits in my arms while the vacuum is running. 
5 minutes of brushing and gentle plucking, I direct most 
of the hair into the vacuum nozzle.
Then it's 15 minutes of getting hair off me....

























Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK Rainbows, why don't we get to see your face? LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> why don't we get to see your face?


Cause my wife doesn't know how to take pictures??? :baghead






Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp

She's so patient!! What a perfect little bunny Pebbles is! 

I'm sending Pipp over there for lessons!! 



sas :biggrinand Pipp :bunnydance&lt;--as still as she gets)


----------



## Just Jack

your bunny is really cute though I have to ask...

what kind of camera are you using? must be quite a high-enddigital camera. I wish my camera could take action shots likethat


----------



## Lissa

How do you let her run around in the snow? Is your yard fenced in?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Just Jack wrote:*


> what kind of camera are you using? must be quite ahigh-end digital camera.



Not trying to advertise for Nikon, but it's theNikon D200. It just came out a few monthsago. 
People are having a hard time getting this camera.
















Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Lissa wrote: *


> Howdo you let her run around in the snow? Is your yard fencedin?



It's between our house and the neighbors. I blockedoff the back so Pebbles doesn't get to the back yard.












Rainbows!


----------



## Just Jack

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Just Jack wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> what kindof camera are you using? must be quite a high-end digitalcamera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to advertise for Nikon, but it's theNikon D200. It just came out a few monthsago.
> People are having a hard time getting this camera.
Click to expand...


I just read a review on that camera, it sounds really nice. Are you a photographer?


Don't worry I won't kidnap Pebbles but I might kidnap your camera :lol:


----------



## cheryl

pebbles is so so so soooo cute,i love the pictures of her in the snow

this picture looks like shes looking and thinking hmm....wasnt there something else there before








cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Just Jack wrote: *


> I just read a review, it sounds really nice. Are you a photographer?


Advanced Amateur. 
School photographer, yearbook, University newspaper, community newspaper, weddings.

Mostly Pebbles now. 






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> i love the pictures of her in the snow.
> Wasnt there something else there before


Yeah she had to go and mark all her territory again when fresh snow fell. 






Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Rainbows, 

How much snow do you have? I don't think we've had that muchsnow all winter. Mind you it's really windy here today, I think I'drather have snow and be milder, however I don't think all mytulips would want snow.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> How much snow do you have?



We had a record snowfall on Saturday,25cm (9.8 in). The old recordwas 21.1cm. 
The temperature is around -4* C (24.8*F).
I had my snowblower out and cleared out our neighborhood. I was everybody's friend that day. 

Here is a picture of last Saturday March 12.








Andthis was yesterday, March 18.







Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun

&lt;&lt;&lt;I had mysnowblower out and cleared out our neighborhood. I waseverybody's friend that day.&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

You didn't need to do that - you could've just got Pebbles to go anddig everyone out . That is an awful lot of snow for March. Great theway you took the photo from the same angle - you can really see howmuch snow came down!

Jan


----------



## Lissa

That bunny is soooo spoiled!! Great pictures!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Come Out...Come Out .....Where Ever You Are....



 




































Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are some pictures to start your day!




































Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## peapoo_bunny

going to die form cutenessoverload!!!everytime i come back and look at the newpictures pebbles keeps getting cuter and cuter!! i lovepebbles!:inlove::heart::bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! She looks like a predator on the prowl here. I love looking atthese pics - Pebbles is not only totally cute, but you can tell she isone very happy and loved little girl 

Jan


----------



## Lissa

:roflmao:What a character!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Guess Who?!!!



I'm BACK! 










Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA

She's just too cute. 

You must have more pictures, when the forum was down what else could you have done LOL.

More Pictures Please. I'm so in LOVE with Pebbles she's just too darn cute.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> You must have more pictures, when the forum was down whatelse could you have done LOL.



You are so right. Iwould check everyday with no avail. Sawsome movies during that time. 
Here are some pictures that I posted, but were deletedwhen there was a glitch.


Some YAWNING Pictures....

The NORMAL yawn....






The GOOFY yawn.....










STRETCH.....





and YAWN....



 





Rainbows! :singing


----------



## SOOOSKA

Are those the papaya tablets I see in her dish? Gosh all of mineeat theirs in no time.

I like the rug she on, what material is it and where did you buy it?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbleseats the papaya tabletslater, because she is full from the oats, sunflowerseeds,Extrusion pellets andsome alfalfahay. She would dig out all the favorites to eatfirst. Her regular Oxbow T pellets and Timothy Hayare the last that she eats. 
The straw mats are from the dollar store. I bought several, but since then, I never saw any more.

Here is a BINKY......






Rainbows!


----------



## jordiwes

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>




:yes:

We all witness these adorable moments every day but few catch them on camera. Great job, keep em coming!


----------



## LuvaBun

Not only have I had withdrawal symptoms fromthere being no forum - I also had symptoms from no Pebbles pictures. Sonice to see her back - great binky shot too!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> - great binky shot too!








Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I just wannasnatch her up andrun!



Raspberry

PS- I might slow down long enough to grabthecamera!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I just wanna snatch her up andrun!


Are you sure you are fast enough?


















Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

CUTE!!!!:bunnyheart
*now where did i putmy bunny napping stuffonder:?*


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna snatch her up andrun!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are fast enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows! :bunnydance:
Click to expand...

Ever heard of Clint Black's song, "Nothin' But The Tailights" ??? 

This is Pebbles version - NOTHIN' BUT THETAIL!!!


----------



## TrixieRabbit

OMG! Pebbles is ADROABLE! How do you get her to come back inside when you want her to when she's having all that fun?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> OMG! Pebbles is ADROABLE! How do you get her to come back inside


Actually she prefers to be indoors. :dunno

I have to carry and put her outside,where she will run and play. But afterawhile she will start grooming herself and stand by the doorwaiting to come in. And if I open the door shewilldash in andrun forthe kitchen table where she likes to stay.








































Rainbows!


----------



## hummer

She has just got to be the most adorable bunny Ihave seen, and to see that she is so clean. Can you send hermy way so she can teach Miffy not to make such a mess in her cage,please?:embarrassed::idea:whistling I promise I would get herback you as soon as possible!


----------



## RO STAFF 2

*hummer wrote:*


> She has just got to be the most adorable bunny I have seen,and to see that she is so clean.


Yes.... TOO clean...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12807&amp;forum_id


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RO STAFF 2 wrote: *


> Yes.... TOO clean...



Well she grooms herself alot......



































Isn't that the way... It's Suppose To Be ?!?!






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

loplover wrote: [/b]


> This is crazy my birhday is Sunday too:shock:


This started in the Thread ...http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12929&amp;forum_id=5&amp;page=1





:elephant::bunnydance::elephant:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:elephant::bunnydance::elephant:
Bunnytopia,Carrot,Loplover,My Wife,My Son's Girlfriend, and Our Neighbour's Son.

 And anyone else who has aBirthday on April 16.



Ice Cream Cake arty:










Yummie ... Can I Have Some Cake Too? 







No Cake?? 







Sulk.... 







Boo Hoo... 





Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww Pebbles, ice-cream cake isn't really thatgood for bunnies (though gotta admit it looks delicious). Perhaps youcan have something else, for being such a precious bunny .

ps. Happy Birthday to Mrs. Pet_Bunny for Sunday 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi, it's been too long since we've had our Pebbles fix. (6 days is far too long)

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

more pebbles pictures please!:waiting:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi, it's been too long since we've had our Pebbles fix.


Coming right up! 

Posting this picture here so it will be in myThread.http://flagrantdisregard.com/flickr/motivator.php






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> more pebbles pictures please!


I've been cheating on Pebbles.... :shock:
I wastakingpictures of otherRABBITS. :no
Hope you guys forgive me, I know Pebbles doesn't .... :nope
So here are the pictures.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles .... Please forgive me.... :bow :bunnybutt:


A local Rabbit Club set up a bunny display in a shopping mallover the Easter weekend.
*No rabbits were sold for this event.*

























Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Almost better than being at a Rabbit Show. :bunnydance:


























Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

E is for EASTER BUNNIES! 


























Rainbows! :bunnyheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny

BUNNY HEAVEN! 


























Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Had Enough Yet? 


























Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Just say"WHEN" if you had enoughpictures......



 


























Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Can I Pet? :stikpoke






























Rainbows! :wink:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

A Few More...... :not listening



























OK Pebbles ... I'mdone! I'll let other peopletakethe pictures. :yeahthat 

Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thoses were great pictures. 

Do you want to get another one after seeing all those cute bunnies. 

Just remember all Bunnies are different, our oldest Buttercup is thebest, he kisses us, lets us pick him up, cuddles with us he's just thebest. While the other three won't let us even pet them toomuch. Well Daisy Mae you can actually get a pet in but that's about it.

Thanks for the pictures

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun

:great:Just wonderful pictures!!! And doesn'teveryone, no matter how young or old, look so happy when pettingbunnies?. And there were some absolutely gorgeous rabbitsthere - just as well they weren't selling them 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny

theyre so adorable! that makes me want another bun even worse now! lol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

That looked likeso much fun! I'm glad you posted those! It's really cool to see otherfolks reactions to bunnies! 

Raspberrry


----------



## Pet_Bunny

We are finally getting some warm weather! 







Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Rainbows!


----------



## Anneliese

Pebbles is gorgeous. I love the photos! :inlove:



-Anneliese


----------



## LuvaBun

YAY! You must have read my mind - I was thinkingthat we were due some more Pebbles pictures. I bet she wonders whereall that fun white stuff has gone 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Don't tell anybody, but I think that's myfavorite Mother's Day Card! 

Raspberry


----------



## Spiced77

going through Pebbles withdrawal here lol.. any more pics of that grumpy little bun??


----------



## peapoo_bunny

yeah we do need some more pebbles pictures!!! LOTS AND LOTS OF PICTURES!!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## hummer

Hi there, I am also voting for more Pebblespictures, that and a update on Jack and Eva. (now I'm off tofind their thread...:whistling)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spiced77 wrote: *


> ... any more pics of that grumpy little bun??


You would be Grumpy too, if someone was using you as a foot stool.... :shock:






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> LOTS AND LOTS OF PICTURES!!!!!


Your Wish is My Command....






Rainbows!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

YAY!!!! PEBBLES!!!!MORE MORE MORE!!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*hummer wrote: *


> Hi there, I am also voting for more Pebbles pictures.


Hi Hummer! Am trying to update on everything. 

Pebbles the Construction Bunny.



 

Last month I was replacing my old deck with a new one.
Of course Pebbles had to check everything out.








































Rainbows! :no: Is this a picture of a disapproving Bunny?


----------



## peapoo_bunny

aww...adorable!!! is there anything that pebbleshasnt tried to do??...lol...next she'll be a fireman..lol..she's socute!!!:inlove:


----------



## Spiced77

:colors::colors:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Is this a picture of a disapproving Bunny?








Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun

:laughrecious!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> aww...adorable!!! is there anything that pebbles hasnt tried to do??...next she'll be a fireman ...lol...


 She's not allowed to play with fire.... :nope






Stay tuned though.... She becomes a Construction Supervisor. :construction

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

SOOOSKA* wrote: *


> Hey Rainbows, can I have Pebbles? She's really the cutest little Bunny.
> If you won't give her to me I can Bunny sit if you ever need someone, it doesn't matter that their are 2 provinces between us, you can drop her off. LOL


 
You are going to have to catch her first. 











































Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee

Run Pebbles run!

You can't get caught till I organize my Canadian bunnynapping tour!


----------



## LuvaBun

Woah!!! Now you see her, now you don't. She sure can move fast on those little legs 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Playing Tag...... :stikpoke








You're IT! ...... :run:







Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## daisy052104

Pebbles is such a little cutie!! Her little ears are soo cute!!


----------



## bunnydude

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>


 That picture need to be on a calender or something. Do they always get along this well?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*bunnydude wrote: *


> Do they always get along this well?


 We still have to keep a close eye on the two. Desmond is still a young puppy and very curiosity about things. He does have sharp teeth and haven't learn to control his hyper activities. Pebbles prefers to be left alone and will run away from Desmond prompting him to chase her. :run: :run:






Rainbows!


----------



## jordiwes

Did I miss something? Did you guys get a new puppy?:shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Did you guys get a new puppy?:shock:


 
I'm sorry, I've been posting all over the forum, and haven't kept things in one place.

Meet our new addition to the family. It's my sons dog, and we brought him home April 30. Desmond was born on March 24. He is an American Eskimo Miniature Terrier.








Here are some of the links that I should put in my blog that includes Desmond and Pebbles. 


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13476&forum_id=5&jump_to=198916#p198916

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14032&forum_id=5&jump_to=203302#p203302

Rainbows!


----------



## jordiwes

:bunnydance:That is awesome! How big will he get?


----------



## hunnybunny63

my fav pics are the ones in the snow and the bunny and the puppy playing tag!!! how sweet! lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*jordiwes wrote: *


> How big will he get?


 I've been told he will be about 12-15 lbs.
I weighed him today and he is already 9 lbs. :shock:

Pebbles is only 2.9 lbs.






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Ahhh....
A warm Summer Day,
And an Air Conditioned House.:bunnydance:








Life is Good! 







Rainbows! :sunshine:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Rainbows, those are really nice wooden table legs. Does your little "Beauty" Pebbles ever chew them?

I;m still willing to Bunny sit her if you ever need a Bunny sitter. LOL.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny

You have such a photogenic little bunny! I love it. I want a little puppy to go with our two bunnies. DH never had pets though so I have to ease him into it! So far 2 bunnies in 4 years... I think thats a good pace.

I love how good they are together.



How did you let Pebbles out to run in the yard for the first time? I would be scared to death to let ours out to run free. It would be so much fun to watch though. We have dogs and cats on either side and there have been foxes in the neighborhood too. To risky for us. They get to play outside on the deck in their pen when we are out their to watch. We conneect two of the big run pens together.


----------



## bunnydude

The pictures with Pebbles and Desmond are seriously too cute!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Does your little "Beauty" Pebbles ever chew them (table legs)?


 
Knock on wood..... so far Pebbles hasn't touched them.
However, with Desmond .... I think he will be a problem.  Can't wait for him to get older so he cantake Obedience Classes. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Mrpumpkinbunny wrote: *


> You have such a photogenic little bunny!





> I love how good they are together.





> How did you let Pebbles out to run in the yard for the first time?


 
Thank-you Mrpumpkinbunny.

I really have to keep close watch when they are together. Desmond is still young and don't realize he can harm the bunny with a playful bite.

When I took Pebbles out for the first time, I had her on lease, and stayed in a small and blocked off part of the yard (space between the houses). Eventually I stopped using the lease but stayed in the blocked off yard. This summer I finished doing the deck (bunny proofed so she can't get under it), and Pebbles can run in the whole back yard, however I'm still out there with her.






Rainbows!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

pet_bunny cant pebbles fit through the spaces in your fence? our fence is just like that , but i was always afraid peapoo or petey would sqeeze right through the spaces:?


----------



## Spring

Oh my! This is teh cutest thing I've EVER Seen! :inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> cant pebbles fit through the spaces in your fence?


 She can try but she never got through yet. :shock:







Rainbows!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

oh.. i think ours might be a little farther apart than that.. not going to take any chances though


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spring wrote: *


> This is the cutest thing I've EVER Seen!


 Thanks Spring. Thatpicture was when we first brought Desmond home.

Pictures taken today.....

The Story of Little Red Riding Hood.

Starring Pebbles and Desmond. 




My ... What big eyes you have.










My ... What big ears you have.









My ... What a big nose you have.











My ... What a big tail you have.











My ... What bad breath you have.









My ... Whata big tummy you have.










My ... What big paws you have.






Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp

:roflmao:


----------



## LuvaBun

OK, I am in serious cuteness overload here. I mean, did you choose Desmond especially so that he and Pebbles can create the biggest awww and ooohhhh factor . 

Pebbles is always so good with newbies in her household. She has a heart of gold!

Jan


----------



## hunnybunny63

how cute!!!!!

no more is needed to be said!! lol


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny

I have more questions because I am so facinated about a house bunny running around outside. Does pebbles dig?

My Peanut would dig to China given the chance so I am sure she would dig right under our fence. Pluse we have wild bunnies in our year so I know they already have burrows and I have seen them escape from the big bad humans right through our fence. 

I think it is awesome that you have such a good environment for Pebbles. She is living high on the hog running around like she owns the town!:runningrabbit:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Mrpumpkinbunny wrote: *


> I have more questions... about a house bunny running around outside. Does pebbles dig?


 So far Pebbles never had the urge to dig. Seems like she was too busy doing other things to find any interest in digging a hole. I think there are lots of places for Pebbles to hide or duck under so she doesn't need to burrow under the ground. Besides, she isn't outside for long, as we are out there with her.
































Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This is the Day (June 23) I set as Pebbles Birthday. We got her from the Vet on November 23 and was told she was about5 months old, so I just back dated 5 months. Will have some pictures of her party later tonight.

Rainbows! arty:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aww! Happy birthday, Pebbles!

PEBBLES ROCKS!!!

arty:


----------



## hunnybunny63

:birthdayebbles!! :balloons:


----------



## Spring

Haaapppy! Birthdaaay! 

:colors::birthday:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thank-you. 

Going to preparea special treat later tonight.
Just letting her sleep now so she can party all night long.





Rainbows! :elephant:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Happy Hirthday to the Sweetest Little Pebbles.

You are very lucky to have such a great Daddy.

Soooska:balloons: :rabbithop:bunny18:toastingbuns :bestwishes


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEBBLES!!!!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance:*


----------



## Spring

So how is the little birthday girl? Goin to get more spoiled tonight? 

Pebbles and Pepsi wish the best for Pebbles' second birthday! Btw, Pebbles was wondering if she could have a piece of the b-day treat.. 

Give her a few kissies and hugs from little ol' me! 

arty::bestwishes


----------



## cookie2006

OMG! Pebbles is adorable! I have a very soft spot for Netherland dwarfs. 

Cookie, Twix & I also wanted to say



and that we hope she has a great party


----------



## LuvaBun

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY! *

To the sweetest little girl around (but don't tell Pernod). Hope you have many, many more 'birthdays'. Lots of hugs, Jan, Pernod and Perry x


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww happy birthday my sweet heart! She is the cutest bunnie ever! Dont spoil Pebbles too much or Desmond will get jelous!


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny

Peanut and Mr P.B are sending happy B-day wishes!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Dont spoil Pebbles too much


 Well here are some of the things I picked up. :shock:







Rainbows! :disgust:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spring wrote: *


> So how is the little birthday girl? Goin to get more spoiled tonight?
> Btw, Pebbles was wondering if she could have a piece of the b-day treat..


 Here is the Birthday Girl.



 

She has no idea what her surprise is.
Send your Pebbles over for some Birthday Treats. 






Rainbows!


----------



## Spring

Ohhh! She gets more yummy treats on her birthday, the I get in a year! I know when I'm feeling pampered.. :tongue

I used to buy tasty twigs for Pepsi.. Then she got chubby so she's on a big of a diet.. ([cough... feeds more apple])

WARNING: they are like the equivelant to cat nip.. count your fingers VERY carefully afterwards... :brat:]

So, how did Pebbles night go? Does she have an upset tummy from too many sweets? Hope she had the best little birthday! 

Oh, and also Pebbles thinks she should round up all the 'Pebbles' on RO and have a Pebbles' only Birthday Bash . I told her if she saved enough bunny bucks to fly to Alberta, I'd let her go .


----------



## cheryl

Wow look at all those goodies for Pebbles,what a lucky little girl,i bet Pebbles cannot wait to tuck into those yummy treats



Happy Birthday sweetie girl








cheryl


----------



## Pipp

Yikes, missed this!!!!!

:balloons::birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday::balloons:

:bestwishes:hug2arty::kiss1:happydance:hug::bunnydance::kiss::toastingbuns:bunnyheart:blueribbon::blueribbon:


From all of us!! :group


----------



## bunnydude

Eeek! So did I:shock:. Happy (belated) Birthday Pebbles!!!
:colors::balloons:arty::bestwishes:grouphug:birthday::colors:


----------



## mambo101

:birthday:

To my favorite OPB. (Other Persons Bunny)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spring wrote: *


> should round up all the 'Pebbles' on RO and have a Pebbles' only Birthday Bash


 

This is what Pebbles had!
Everyone's Welcome to join in for some treats. arty:






Rainbows! :bunnydance: :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Wow look at all those goodies for Pebbles,what a lucky little girl,i bet Pebbles cannot wait to tuck into those yummy treats


 Youare right Cheryl. :toastingbuns
Pebbles couldn't wait for us to finish singing Happy Birthday, to get at the food. :eats
She wasn't afraid of the flames as we held her back, and my wife thinks Pebbles burnt some whiskers.




I checked her out and she was fine.







Just couldn't wait.



 






Rainbows! :bunnydance: :bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl

For the birthday girl,i thought this picture was pretty cute,if ya take a look it looks like she is trying to make a face like a fish lol,she is just a special little girl








cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> i thought this picture was pretty cute,if ya take a look it looks like she is trying to make a face like a fish lol


Oooh ... Thank-You! :hug:
She's just speechless.
Rainbows! :inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pipp wrote: *


> Yikes, missed this!!!!!


 No problem. 

Hmm... What should I have first?





Can anybodyguess what she took first?










Rainbows! onder:Can't Decide.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

hmm...banana?


----------



## Spring

Mmmm! That looks good enough for me to eat (Ok, maybe minus the pellets but mmm!). Everthought of becoming a bunny chef Rainbows? . Bunny Catering system! 

I bet Pebbles is waiting for next year so she can pig out again!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> banana?


 Nope.  

Looks can be deceiving. :bunny17
She didn't touch any of the fresh fruits and vegetables. :nope
So scratch out the watermelon, cantaloupe, carrot, and banana.
Any more guesses? :bunny5

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spring wrote: *


> That looks good enough for me to eat (Ok, maybe minus the pellets but mmm!).





> I bet Pebbles is waiting for next year so she can pig out again!


 
Ha ha Spring.  
Pebbles didn't want the pellets either. :disgust:



Why wait for next year, Pebbles is already looking for a second helping. :shock:
Going to have to take her outside for some more running pictures to keep the weight down. 
Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee

Holy treat fest!

I'm voting for either the Craisins or the Trix-looking stuff.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

the oat stuff?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> the oat stuff?


 Nope. 

That was what she grabbed first last year, when I sprinkled the oats on top of her banana.
Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*naturestee wrote: *


> I'm voting for either the Craisins or the Trix-looking stuff.


 

arty: We have a WINNER! arty:



The Trix-looking stuff is... 
ZupreemAvianMaintenance Bird Diet for Large Parrots.

What an honor for Buck who got us using this treat asthe best favorite treatfor Pebbles.










:colors: The Craisins were a close second. :colors:







Rainbows! :elephant:


----------



## naturestee

What do I win? I think I should get Pebbles.


----------



## Spring

Way to go Pebbles! 

Those treats remind me of that fruit shaped candy I love.. .


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*naturestee wrote: *


> What do I win? I think I should get Pebbles.


 

:bouquet: How about some of Pebbles Treats.:blueribbon:







Rainbows! :wink:


----------



## cheryl

Hi Pet Bunny!

i have been wondering what is that yellow stuff in the middle of Pebbles bowl,i have been wondering and wondering,so i thought i would finally ask lol



cheryl


----------



## Spring

Ooo! Those are squash rings. They are like squash fiber made into a ring for htem to chew. I've bought them a couple of times.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> wondering what is that yellow stuff in the middle of Pebbles bowl


 













Rainbows!


----------



## bunnydude

I want to get one of those for Devon and Amber


----------



## cheryl

Ohhh so that is what it isthanks Pet Bunny,i was wondering for a while what it was lol,that's not fair! we don't get nothing like that over here

Thankyou also Spring,i just don't know why we cannot have things like that for our bunnies over here



ohh but we have those bunny ka bobs though



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What do I win? I think I should get Pebbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bouquet: How about some of Pebbles Treats.:blueribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows! :wink:
Click to expand...

 

AWWW!! Thats like taking candy from a baby!!! :shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

How come we can't have this EVERYDAY?



 






Rainbows! :no


----------



## Pet_Bunny

It's the first time Pebbles tried these Twigs.



 

There's so many treats for her now.




I think the parrot treats are still her favorite ... they're like Milk Bones for Dogs. Good for the teeth too.















Rainbows! opcorn2


----------



## Spring

Cause you'll get fat little Pebbles! You don't want to let your figure slid during summer, now do you!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spring wrote: *


> You don't want to let your figure slid during summer, now do you!


 Well... she gave it a good try! :elephant:
















Rainbows! :bunnysuit


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I'm STUFFED.... Can't finish the last piece.



 






Rainbows! :lipsrsealed


----------



## Pipp

LOL! I know its just the camera angle, but I swear she gained a pound from that first pic to the last! :lol:

What are those twigs called? I wonder if I can get Pipp to eat them onder: (instead of my shirts) :foreheadsmack:



sas , pipp :deviland the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pipp wrote: *


> What are those twigs called? I wonder if I can get Pipp to eat them


 









I think you would get a bigger bang for your buck with this (ZuPreem), cost wise and as a favourite of all your bunnies.







Rainbows! :eats


----------



## Spring

Yup! Tasty twigs (p.s. Sas, I've found them at PetSmart and K&K so far) I would use them very sparingly as lots of carbohydrates and bunny junk . Who doesn't want to have a bit of junk once in awhile though? You can't always live healthy!

I'm sure Pipp would eat them though.. Pepsi used to practically do flips if shesaw the bag! 

Hmm.. I should try that Zupreem stuff though. I think my girls would like that! Do you know if it has any nutty or tree nut ingredients in it though?


----------



## Anneliese

Pebbles is adorable with her birthday treats! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey Happy belated 2nd birthday Pebbles.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:Tell your mummie to keep them photos coming.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Tell your mummie to keep them photos coming.


 :wink:



:headflick:She's developed a nervous head twitch. 





















Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I love the 3rd pic. Too cute, she looks just like a wild rabbit that just had babies in my mom's yard.:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> she looks just like a wild rabbit that just had babies


 
There's nothing wild about Pebbles.

She would miss her clean dishes and papaya tablets. 
Spoiled Bunny. :disgust:







Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I hear you. I sure miss having MeatHead, and Abby around. MeatHead turned one on june 3rd/

He is up there already. I am sure pebbles would miss all of that. If she don't get em she would go


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*A Portrait of Pebbles.


*Nothing like having a picture of yourself in your own cage.












Which is my good side?













Got to have a closer look.
























Thank you... Thank you very much.










Rainbows! :camera


----------



## Spring

I must say.. I have a feeling Pebbles is getting treated WAY better than me! Better food.. Yummy treats.. HER OWN PORTRAIT.. hmm Can you say- spoiled? . Aww but she deserves every piece of it .

Hehe that's so cute! Your camera is wonderful . Do you have a printing dock? Or do you just take it in to get it developed? I want a few large sized pictures of my girls, but I'm just wondering if they can be done at Wal-mart or london drugs. :?

:hearts:Give her a nice big cuddle for mee! 

:happyrabbit:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spring wrote: *


> Do you have a printing dock? Or do you just take it in to get it developed?


 
I send my pictures to a local Camera Shop via the web, and they process the prints within three days. 
The largest prints I've done so far was 12 X18.

Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG, that has to be the cutest thing I have ever seen.

Watch out Hollywood Pebbles is coming.

Just curious, how did you pick her name. You couldn't have chosen a better one.

Definitely on my bunny napping list.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Spring

Oooh ok! Thanks! I'll have to look around to see if I can find a place that can do them.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I just love pebbles grumpy looking face.

How cute is that. Keep them comming.


----------



## jordiwes

ahahahhaha!!!! Loved it!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun

That is the sweetest thing. And is Pebbles kissing her portrait????? I guess she approves of your photography 

Jan


----------



## Pipp

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> That is the sweetest thing. And is Pebbles kissing her portrait????? I guess she approves of your photography
> 
> Jan


 Or she approves of herself. :biggrin

(Sorry Pebbles, just joking!) :humour (We love you too!) :inlove:

I still think that the pic is what PB used to base his perfectlittle Stepford bunny on when her built her. :nod

:goodjob PB!!



sas:rollseyes:and the not-so-perfect gang of fur :bunny17:bunnydance::toastingbuns:bunny24


----------



## cheryl

Hehehe,Pebbles says.." Mwahh,damm i'm gorgeous" lol






Like Pipp said,i think Pebbles really does approve of herself

Tsk,Pebbles is such a girl lol

cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pipp wrote: *


> (Sorry Pebbles, just joking!) :humour (We love you)


 
She's going to grab a box of Lindt's Chocolate and a big tub of Rocky Road Ice Cream.....
And run away with Pipp. Because she loves Pipp. :toastingbuns

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pet_Bunny

The making of aSignature, with thehelp of Pinksalamander.













Some of the pictures I included.....



























 *THANK-YOU Pinksalamander!* :bouquet:

It turned out better than I thought it would!!!



Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh wow so cool. How in the world he/she do that.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

She has the talent and enjoys doing little graphics and things.

I would be so lost.

Rainbows!


----------



## cookie2006

Wow, I love your signature! Pebbles is gorgeous!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*cookie2006 wrote: *


> Pebbles is gorgeous!


 Thanks Cookie. :sunshine:

Here are some more Pictures of Pebbles.





































Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## cookie2006

:inlove:



Hmmmm, Cananda is a long way to go for a bunny napping mission! Maybe I could visit my sister in BC, hop on a plane in the other direction, grab Pebbles and be back at my sisters in a few days, before she notices I am missing, lol!

I don't supposed Pebbles wants to visit the UK?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*cookie2006 wrote: *


> I don't supposed Pebbles wants to visit the UK?


 Nah.... She's shaking her head. She's afraid of heights. 







Rainbows!


----------



## Haley

Yay! More pics of Pebbles.

Im telling you, I cant get enough of this little girl! Shes so darling! She just brightens my day!

Give her a kiss on that cute little nose from me and the boys 

-Haley


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

:bunnydance:Yay more Pebbles bunnytures:bunnydance:

Keep them coming


----------



## HoneyPot

Hey Pet_Bunny - I was wondering - I know you have the 55-200 Nikkor lens right? How close are you to pebbles usually when you take her running pics - or any pictures for that matter. Are you usually on the other side of the yard when she is playing or are you right up near her? 

Just looking forward to getting my lens too and was curious about your preferences when taking her pics.

_________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> I was wondering - I know you have the 55-200 Nikkor lens right?


 
It's a Nikon DX 18-200mm f/3.5 VR Zoom. Very hard to get this lens right now due to demand.
Because it is used on a digital camera, there is a 1.5X size factor because of the sensor size. So my actual focal length is 24-300mm. 


HoneyPot..... Keep checking back in my blog as I will try to record my camera information and distances on my picturesof Pebblesfor you.



Here are some examples.... They are all hand held.






Focal length:200mm, 1/320s, f/5.6, ISO:200









Focal length:200mm, 1/320s, f/5.6, ISO:200










Focal length:18mm, 1/250s, f/5.0, ISO:100










Focal length:18mm, 1/250s, f/4.5, ISO:100









Focal length:32mm, 1/180s, f/7.1, ISO:100









Focal length:35mm, 1/125s, f/5.6, ISO:100

Rainbows! :camera


----------



## HoneyPot

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> It's a Nikon DX 18-200mm f/3.5 VR Zoom.


 hah yeah - that's the lens I mean, not the other one I mentioned. My place here has a waiting list that takes about a month to get it. Thanks - I check for pebbles pics all the time!

____________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny

TrixieRabbit* wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they slow down ... They just get Smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> And we need those pics!
Click to expand...

They just get Smarter. :whatever

Pebbles still binkies without abandon even though she has a wide open back yard.


Hey .... Everybody watch me!












Yipee... :colors:








Who put this fence here!!!??:shock2:








Look Out!:shock: :shock: :shock:








Thud... :jumpingbunny:








Miffed...



 








_*Censored*



_ 








That Didn't Hurt...



 








Hope Nobody Saw Me....










Rainbows!


----------



## hummer

These pictures of Pebbles almost always makes me laugh out loud or just say AWWWW! This last bunch is just way too funny, she got caught being way to happy and forgetting about that big brown fence!

Keep 'em comin' Pet_Bunny!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol that is so funny, I love that. Hey who'd put that darned fence in there. I had the best bunny binki and that stupid fence had to be in my way. Thanks alot mooooooooooooooooom.:bunnydance:



Keep it coming.


----------



## Jenni

Pebbles is one of my favorite buns on the forum. I am so in love with her. 

I like your photgraphy. I am a photographer too. I took a class from the NY Institute but all I have is a film camera right now. I am getting a digital Canon Rebel soon. I can't wait.


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL !! Love the captions too!

Jan


----------



## cookie2006

ROFL!! (Sorry Pebbles!) I LOVE how green your grass is, I am immensly jealous and so are my buns!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Pet-Bunny, 

It's been far too long since we've had new pictures of that Cutie PEBBLES.

MORE PICTURES PLEASE.

SOOOSKA:apollo:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Pet-Bunny,
> 
> It's been far too long since we've had new pictures of that Cutie PEBBLES.
> 
> MORE PICTURES PLEASE.
> 
> SOOOSKA:apollo:


You got that right. More Pebbles bunnietures


----------



## bunnydude

Agreed!


----------



## Haley

Yeah, Im in definite need ofa Pebbles fix!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Haley wrote: *


> Yeah, Im in definite need ofa Pebbles fix!


yeah we want pebbles we want pebbles we want pebbles :stikpoke


----------



## hummer




----------



## JadeIcing

Ummm. I want more. Anymore? Please? She looks like my Teresa. Or is it my Teresa looks like her?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> She looks like my Teresa. Or is it my Teresa looks like her?


They are twins. 






By the way, Pebbles had her Check Up at the Vets last week.
Everything was fine, except for a lighter wallet. 

Rainbows!


----------



## JadeIcing

*giggles*

I let my husband look at a picture of Pebbles and he was like...Wheredid you take that? LOL He had such a puzzled look on his face. I amwaiting for a call from the vet to see how she is from her spay.


----------



## binkies

Pebbles is just a joy to see and hear about. She has personality oooozing out of everywhere.


----------



## RABBIT#1

OH MY!!!!!!

she is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What breed is she?


----------



## JadeIcing

She is a Netherland Dwarf. I have her twin.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Im indefinite need ofa Pebbles fix!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah we want pebbles wewant pebbles we want pebbles :stikpoke
Click to expand...

Hey were are Pebbleturesat. :bunnydance:


----------



## tailof2rabbits

AAARRRGGGGHHH. cute. overload. 

that portrait is just PRECIOUS! it's so adorable. i want to squish your bunny. :colors:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Stan, we need some updated pictures of that *"Little Cutie".*

:jumpforjoy::dancing::bunnydance::tantrum:

Soooska


----------



## Pet_Bunny

You mean this "Little Cutie?" 








Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> You mean this "Little Cutie?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows!


Yay, Can I have Some More Please Mamm.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaa


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Yay, Can I have Some More Please Mamm.


Breath In....








Breath Out...






Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

hahaha, that is too cute, you got the best bunnytures out there. lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny

SweetPeasMommie* wrote:*


> I just love her grumpy face. I would love to meetPebbles so she can sing the National Anthem for me.










Rainbows! :shock:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> SweetPeasMommie* wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> I just love her grumpy face. I would love to meetPebbles so she can sing the National Anthem for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows! :shock:
Click to expand...

What was that smilie for. lol



come on Pebbles you got to have some funny pictures.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> What was that smilie. lol


That's the glare Desmond (our dog)gets when he gets too close toPebbles.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol hehe:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

Aww Princess Pebbles is just taunting us.

Youre a tease Pebbles! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Haley wrote: *


> Youre a tease Pebbles!



Can I have this Dance?















Two Step...






Hop....






Skip...






Kick Your Heels...

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That is good, keep them coming.:bunnydance:


----------



## maomaochiu

Ohh MY!!! pebbles is such a gooddancer!!! that two step plus a hop looks sooooopro!!! gp pebbles!


----------



## cheryl

Ohh Pet Bunny i always enjoy looking at Pebble'spictures,she is a beautiful,beautiful,beautiful young girl and i justlove the way you capture her personality on camera,Pebbles is just themost wonderful bunny



cheryl


----------



## Haley

Aww Pebbles you are such a good dancer!

My boys are drooling! :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun

What a mover!!! Hmmm, perhaps she could do with a partner though 

Jan


----------



## Haley

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> What a mover!!! Hmmm, perhaps she could do with a partner though


I agree. :highfive:


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh my such a cutie.:bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops

I think my eyes just exploded from cuteness overload!

How DARE you be the most gorgeous, smooshy faced, grumpy mouth, elegant dancer I have ever come across, Miss Pebbles?


----------



## mummybunny

OMG X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

WE LOVE PEBBLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saffy

Still loving those pics of Pebbles ...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

:tantrum:Hey anymore Pebbletures :tantrum:


----------



## JadeIcing

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> :tantrum:Hey anymore Pebbletures :tantrum:


DITTO!!


----------



## Flopsy

Need :headflickictures


----------



## JadeIcing

Ditto! Need pics of my girls twin!:tantrum:


----------



## Blyre

Wow, this thread gets more awesome every time I read it. Love the pics! 

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good Morning Stan,

How's our Pebbles doing this morning? 

It seems we need some updated Photos of that little Princess.

Susan:bunnydance::jumpforjoy:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> How's our Pebbles doing this morning?
> We need some updated Photos of that little Princess.



WAKE UP BUNNY!!! :elephant:
People want Pictures.










But I want more sleep.... :bed:









Rise and Shine.... :sunshine:









OK, Ready For More Close Ups. :bunny17:











Rainbows!


----------



## picklezon

awww! cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks, that's good for now. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awww there goes my pebbles. I got my pebbles fix. But would love to see more tho.:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

I agree its good....for now.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Ooh thank you! I was having withdrawls! :shock:


----------



## Haley

I also think since Pebbles loves to put thingson her head that she would look quite beautiful in a little Santa hatthis christmas  *hint hint*


----------



## LuvaBun

:inlove:Aaahhh Pebbles. You grow more beautiful every day - even when your Daddy wakes you up for a photo shoot 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Stan, I just read that you said Pebbles is alittle under the weather. What is wrong with our dear "LittlePebbles"? I sure hope she feels better real soon.Give her a big kiss from me and my Boys. 

Need new pictures too.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I took Pebbles to the vet today.

For the last week orso, I noticedPebbleswas sneezing.She would sneeze twoor three times, wipeher nose and goback to what shedoing.The left sideof her nose was moistbut no mucus or milkydischarge.At timesPebbles seem to tryblowing hard through hernose. Imade surethere was no dust in her hayand pellets, but theproblem persisted for afew more days.

I had a chat with MBBabout some local Vetsin our area, and Idecided to try a Vetthat had alot ofexperience with bunnies.

It appears the she has an upperrespiratoryinfection.The Vetsaid it could be a dormantpasturellavirus thatwas triggered by stressor a change inweather. The Vetrecommended antibiotics*Apo-sulfatrim* 2ml bymouth every 12 hours for 10days. She said totry this because itworks 95% of the time,before resorting to a cultureand sensitivity labtest. She alsomentioned to feed Pebblesplain low fat yogurtwhileshe is onmedication. So weshould know if Pebbleswill improve in a fewdays, and be completelybetter after 10 days.

During the exam, the vetnoticed a very smallspur on Pebbles lowerleft molar teeth. Shesays it is very small anddoes not warrant filing at thispoint,so I amaware of it. Goodobservation by the doctor.

Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear she's a little under the weather. I will say a prayer that she gets better real soon.

Our vet told us to give our Babies Bio Best Plain Yogurt, it certainlyworks when they have a little upset tummy, instantly they feel better.

Get better eal soon Pebbles.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh, poor Pebbles.Good call to take her to the vet. Great call by the veton that spur. You're a super bunnydad! Hope she gets all better. Keepus posted, oh and pics would be lovely (Hint, hint ).


----------



## Haley

Poor Pebbles! I hope this antibiotic works for you. Those URIs can be difficult to treat. Is she wheezing at all?

I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. ray:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, I don't like that our sweet little girl is not feeling herself. I hope these meds work quickly for her. Well done on catching it soon. I know you will be giving her lots of cuddles - give her one from me, too!

Jan


----------



## naturestee

I hope Pebbles feels better soon. ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thank-You All. 

Pebbles is still giving meplenty of kisses, evenwith the ordeal oftaking her to the Vetyesterday. She didn'teven mind the Vetprobing and checking herout. The Vet commentedthat, "Pebbles is avery sweet bunny."

Right now she islaying quietly, taking herafternoon nap. Everythingis normal except forthe two sneezes Iheard this morning.

When it comes to takingthe bitter medicine,I was prepared tobunny wrap her in atowel and syringe itinto her mouth. To mysurprise, she likesit.She isan odd bunny, (some bunnieswould make such afuss taking stuff intotheir mouths) ...evengiving herNutriCal, she eats thatfirst over her treats.:shock:So all I haveto do is hold themedicineabove her inher cageand she willslurp it up (like drinking outof a water bottle). Thenshe would gobble upthe yogurt and begfor more as ifI never feed her. 

I have pictures ofthe Vet visit, butmy computerhas beingso slow and thePicasa2 isn't working properly.:X

Rainbows!


----------



## Haley

Thats great! 

Pebbles is such a good little girl. I hope Pebbles is all better for the holidays :giftsmiley:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That's co cute. What a little sweetheart. Should be no problem getting her all better very soon.

I hope you get Picaso working so we can see pics! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp

Yikes!! I didn't see this!!

How's Pebbles doing now? 

I was going to callthe Mounties earlier because I didn't see Stan post for SIX WHOLE DAYS, but I never looked at the Blog!

Hope she's right as rain.  (Snow?) 

Hope you all had a nice holiday! 



sas  and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Bangbang

woahhhhhh
Its the middle of summer, raining...?? And pebbles has been keeping me amused for the last few hours hahahahahaha 
That rabbit is comedy gold!:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Stan, haven&#39;t seen you on here for a long time. How&#39;s Pebbles doing?

We need pictures of that Beauty.:tantrum::happybunny:

Susan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I agree with y ou sooska:tantrum:


----------



## Haley

yeah, how is our little Princess? :waiting:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I am waiting for an update too! Pebbles is like our forum mascot! I hate to know she&#39;s sick... and then not have her slave update us hourly.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Wow,it&#39;s<WBR> been that long since I updated. Pebbles is fine and doing well. She is going through a moult, so I am brushing and vacuuming her daily. 

I am switching fromPicasa2 because itwas going through some changes and it messed up my files.Good thing I had things backed up inmy hard drives. I amreorganizing<WBR> my pictures in a a new and different system, and it it is taking me some time to get use to it. So many pictures so little time.

Rainbows!


----------



## Bangbang

how strange i looked on this blog yesterday hoping their was some news, glad to know she&#39;s doing well, can&#39;t wait for some more pics of her!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

:colors: I&#39;m soo glad my dear Pebbles is doing well again! I can&#39;t wait for pics!!


----------



## NZminilops

I&#39;ve missed little Pebbles! I was looking at this thread all over again oohing and aahing over how cute she is and my kitten _farted! _She does *NOT* approve of seeing animals cuter than her.

So glad Pebbles is well, I can&#39;t wait to see pictures of your cheeky princess :stikpoke:heartbeat:


----------



## Michaela

*minilops wrote: *


> I&#39;ve missed little Pebbles! I was looking at this thread all over again oohing and aahing over how cute she is and my kitten _farted! _She does *NOT* approve of seeing animals cuter than her.


 :roflmao:

I love Pebbles, she&#39;s great! I&#39;m glad she&#39;s feeling better:hug2:

_*Ahem*_ have you got the files sorted yet?:whistling


----------

